# Uber Finally Admits The Obvious | Uber Has A Driver Retention Problem



## chi1cabby

The *Ongoing Forum Poll *points to a *High Uber Driver Churn Rate*








*Cesar Fernandez* from Uber Policy now *Admits* that there indeed is *A Uber Driver Retention Problem









*


----------



## chi1cabby

*Uber Survey* had pointed to a High Driver Churn Rate. ~45% of Drivers who started between Jan & Jun 2013 had quit driving altogether within a year by Jun 2014. 









Since then Uber has enacted massive *Rate Cuts *in Aug 2014 & in Jan 2015. Uber has managed to overcome the High Driver Churn Rate resulting from Low Rates and, skew the Supply & Demand by continuing to sign-up New Drivers by its misleading CL Ads, Radio Ads, Free Gas offers by Uber Sign Spinners at gas stations, New Driver Sign-up Bonuses etc. This partly where Uber is blowing away it's massive, yet rapidly depleting, *Venture Capital *war chest.

















Uber has also lowered the Vehicle model year requirement to 15 years in many markets without any regulatory restrictions.









Also in many markets Uber has lowered the Driver Age Requirement to 19 from 21 in an effort to overcome the high Driver Churn Rate. In many States with accommodative legislatures, *proposed Uber Bills* had 19 years as Driver Age Requirement!


----------



## ubershiza

Sheesh... Who let the cat out of the bag. Those are corporate secrets.
.


----------



## ubershiza

Aren't uber sign spinners employees?


----------



## Teksaz

You can't spin a sign with it under your arm. He/She has to be an IC. He/She gets a 1*


----------



## riChElwAy

ubershiza said:


> Aren't uber sign spinners employees?


i think they might be dependent contractors


----------



## riChElwAy

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Survey* had pointed to a High Driver Churn Rate. ~45% of Drivers who started between Jan & Jun 2013 had quit driving altogether within a year by Jun 2014.
> View attachment 10210
> 
> Since then the massive Rate Cuts of Aug 2014 & Jan 2015 have taken place. Uber has managed to overcome the High Driver Churn Rate due to Low Rates and, skew the Supply & Demand by continuing to sign-up New Drivers by its misleading CL Ads, Radio Ads, Free Gas offers by Uber Sign Spinners at gas stations, New Driver Sign-up Bonuses etc. This partly where Uber is blowing away it's massive, yet rapidly depleting, *Venture Capital *war chest.
> View attachment 10211
> 
> View attachment 10212


<<by continuing to sign-up New Drivers by its misleading CL Ads, Radio Ads, Free Gas offers by Uber Sign Spinners at gas stations, New Driver Sign-up Bonuses etc.>>

not mentioned here is perhaps the big papa of them all, driver guarantees, just how many $$hundreds$$ and $$hundreds$$ of $$millions$$ was blown on that horseshit


----------



## LAuberX

"Having lots of replacements"

We are officially expendable, making existing/"old" drivers happy is not Uber's plan.


----------



## UberComic

They should have kept fares high and built a core group of competent drivers who care. Instead they have a cluster**** that will take years to fix if it's even possible.


----------



## observer

It's an easy fix, raise the fares by a dime and drivers will rationalize they are making money.


----------



## haji

By increasing rates they can attract professional drivers who stay with company instead of armature drivers who quit after few months.


----------



## DriverJ

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Survey* had pointed to a High Driver Churn Rate. ~45% of Drivers who started between Jan & Jun 2013 had quit driving altogether within a year by Jun 2014.
> View attachment 10210
> 
> 
> Since then Uber has enacted massive *Rate Cuts *in Aug 2014 & in Jan 2015. Uber has managed to overcome the High Driver Churn Rate resulting from to Low Rates and, skew the Supply & Demand by continuing to sign-up New Drivers by its misleading CL Ads, Radio Ads, Free Gas offers by Uber Sign Spinners at gas stations, New Driver Sign-up Bonuses etc. This partly where Uber is blowing away it's massive, yet rapidly depleting, *Venture Capital *war chest.
> View attachment 10211
> 
> View attachment 10212


So.....Uber sucks? I've been saying that all along.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

Makes perfect sense. Their driver turnover is too high, so they start deactivating people who want to drive.


----------



## zMann

It's a wake up call to all ride sharing companies to admire and respect their drivers


----------



## DriverJ

ubershiza said:


> Aren't uber sign spinners employees?


Nope, contractors. They get 1/10th. of a penny per 1,000 spins. Obviously they're making more than the drivers.


----------



## DriverJ

zMann said:


> It's a wake up call to all ride sharing companies to admire and respect their drivers


Uber looks at drivers like so many hemorrhoids they're about to have surgically removed. They're a pain in the ass now, but soon they'll be gone.


----------



## DriverJ

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Makes perfect sense. Their driver turnover is too high, so they start deactivating people who want to drive.


Uber is a company started by idiots, that hire more idiots to run it.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

DriverJ said:


> Uber is a company started by idiots, that hire more idiots to run it.


Uber really was a great idea. Too bad the idiots at the helm are driving it straight into the ground.


----------



## Txchick

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Survey* had pointed to a High Driver Churn Rate. ~45% of Drivers who started between Jan & Jun 2013 had quit driving altogether within a year by Jun 2014.
> View attachment 10210
> 
> 
> Since then Uber has enacted massive *Rate Cuts *in Aug 2014 & in Jan 2015. Uber has managed to overcome the High Driver Churn Rate resulting from to Low Rates and, skew the Supply & Demand by continuing to sign-up New Drivers by its misleading CL Ads, Radio Ads, Free Gas offers by Uber Sign Spinners at gas stations, New Driver Sign-up Bonuses etc. This partly where Uber is blowing away it's massive, yet rapidly depleting, *Venture Capital *war chest.
> View attachment 10211
> 
> View attachment 10212


Don't forget Uber drivers referring drivers.


----------



## DriverJ

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Uber really was a great idea. Too bad the idiots at the helm are driving it straight into the ground.


It was a great idea, but Kalanick ****ed it all up. It was existing technology that was bound to have ridesharing as it's offspring, it's just a shame such a dumbass was involved. What was the last thing Travis boy was connected to? Tweren't it 'RedSwoosh?' Wasn't there some copyright issues there. The guy's a first class POS.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

chi1cabby said:


> The *Ongoing Forum Poll *points to a *High Uber Driver Churn Rate
> View attachment 10209
> *
> *Cesar Fernandez* from Uber Policy now *Admits* that there indeed is *A Uber Driver Retention Problem
> View attachment 10207
> 
> 
> *


But in houston uber doesn't pay for it. So why is cost an issue? Besides we have ubers on every corner these days in houston. Can't have slowed it down too much.


----------



## riChElwAy

Txchick said:


> Don't forget Uber drivers referring drivers.


the referral bonuses! Harry Campbell (TheRideshareGuy) is making a killing doing this of course he is 100% positive in his attitude toward Uber/Lyft as long as he gets people to sign on and use his referral code he makes bank


----------



## riChElwAy

DriverJ said:


> It was a great idea, but Kalanick ****ed it all up. It was existing technology that was bound to have ridesharing as it's offspring, it's just a shame such a dumbass was involved. What was the last thing Travis boy was connected to? Tweren't it 'RedSwoosh?' Wasn't there some copyright issues there. The guy's a first class POS.


Kalanick is a well-established vulture of the Venture Capitalist .. one technology thing he started was sued out of existence by the all the big media companies.. it was a lawsuit seeking $250,000,000,000 yes that's correct $250 billion not million or as i like to say "A Quarter of a Trillion" Kalanick or Madoff who you got?


----------



## DriverJ

riChElwAy said:


> the referral bonuses! Harry Campbell (TheRideshareGuy) is making a killing doing this of course he is 100% positive in his attitude toward Uber/Lyft as long as he gets people to sign on and use his referral code he makes bank


Yep, doesn't care how he makes it, as long as he makes it. Honestly, I couldn't refer anyone to Uber, not since I know what it's about.


----------



## DriverJ

riChElwAy said:


> Kalanick is a well-established vulture of the Venture Capitalist .. one technology thing he started was sued out of existence by the all the big media companies.. it was a lawsuit seeking $250,000,000,000 yes that's correct $250 billion not million or as i like to say "A Quarter of a Trillion" Kalanick or Madoff who you got?


I'll take Madoff. I believe he was a classier example of scum.


----------



## Uber-Doober

DriverJ said:


> Yep, doesn't care how he makes it, as long as he makes it. Honestly, I couldn't refer anyone to Uber, not since I know what it's about.


^^^
Nope... I wouldn't refer either. 
I don't wanna get machine-gunned in my driveway. 
Hey, after all.... this is Vegas.

"Don't forget the Canoles".


----------



## DriverJ

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Nope... I wouldn't refer either.
> I don't wanna get machine-gunned in my driveway.
> Hey, after all.... this is Vegas.
> 
> "Don't forget the Canoles".


LOL


----------



## DriverJ

riChElwAy said:


> the referral bonuses! Harry Campbell (TheRideshareGuy) is making a killing doing this of course he is 100% positive in his attitude toward Uber/Lyft as long as he gets people to sign on and use his referral code he makes bank


He can be bought and paid for, in other words. I need money like everyone else, but I couldn't, in all good conscious, refer anyone to Uber (don't have Lyft experience, but it's the same thing, I imagine). I spend too much time on here trying to prevent others from making an Uber mistake. Remember, it's not about the money, it's about the things. Wait, no, that's not right. It's about doing what's right. There, that sounds better.


----------



## UberComic

DriverJ said:


> He can be bought and paid for, in other words. I need money like everyone else, but I couldn't, in all good conscious, refer anyone to Uber (don't have Lyft experience, but it's the same thing, I imagine). I spend too much time on here trying to prevent others from making an Uber mistake. Remember, it's not about the money, it's about the things. Wait, no, that's not right. It's about doing what's right. There, that sounds better.


I only got one paid referral from Uber. It was a friend who wanted to try it even after I warned him.

I still see Uber recruiters at the same LA gas stations. It's obvious that they're just trying to keep up with the quitters. Judging by the surging that's been happening these past few days I'd say it might be a losing battle.

Uber is in a unique position. If they raised their fares, dual app drivers would turn off Lyft unless they followed suit. Driver's actions during surges tell us that. It would also cure their need for expensive driver recruiting.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

UberComic said:


> I only got one paid referral from Uber. It was a friend who wanted to try it even after I warned him.
> 
> I still see Uber recruiters at the same LA gas stations. It's obvious that they're just trying to keep up with the quitters. Judging by the surging that's been happening these past few days I'd say it might be a losing battle.
> 
> Uber is in a unique position. If they raised their fares, dual app drivers would turn off Lyft unless they followed suit. Driver's actions during surges tell us that. It would also cure their need for expensive driver recruiting.


That's the thing: they are trying to kill lyft by making it impossible to drive for both with the guarantees and also get riders to take uber because of lower rates.

But if the uber prices were higher uber drivers wouldn't bother with lyft anyway and riders would be forced to choose uber.


----------



## DriverJ

UberComic said:


> just trying to keep up with the quitters


That sounds so negative. I prefer to think of them as, "The Enlightened."


----------



## UberComic

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's the thing: they are trying to kill lyft by making it impossible to drive for both with the guarantees and also get riders to take uber because of lower rates.
> 
> But if the uber prices were higher uber drivers wouldn't bother with lyft anyway and riders would be forced to choose uber.


Über killed the guarantees here in LA. Most drivers are running both and turning Lyft off during big surges.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

UberComic said:


> Über killed the guarantees here in LA. Most drivers are running both and turning Lyft off during big surges.


That's my point: drivers will go where the money is. That won't work for Lyft as they don't have enough riders. But if uber raised the rates pax would be forced to pay them or wait for that one loyal lyft driver 5 miles away.


----------



## DriverJ

UberComic said:


> I only got one paid referral from Uber. It was a friend who wanted to try it even after I warned him.
> 
> I still see Uber recruiters at the same LA gas stations. It's obvious that they're just trying to keep up with the quitters. Judging by the surging that's been happening these past few days I'd say it might be a losing battle.
> 
> Uber is in a unique position. If they raised their fares, dual app drivers would turn off Lyft unless they followed suit. Driver's actions during surges tell us that. It would also cure their need for expensive driver recruiting.


They recruit at gas stations? Kinda sounds like people that get their pharmaceuticals from a shady character in a dark alley.

I'd like to know how much they've spent in driver recruitment. They can't see the forest for the trees (and the dollar signs). I'm surprised they're not offering sexual favors as a sign-on bonus. *Complete One Trip and Get a ******* from Travis Kalanick Himself!*


----------



## Uber-Doober

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's my point: drivers will go where the money is. That won't work for Lyft as they don't have enough riders. But if uber raised the rates pax would be forced to pay them or wait for that one loyal lyft driver 5 miles away.


Both have one really BIG thing going for them, and that's promptness. 
Just from this site I'm astonished that riders can actually low star a driver because it took him 15 minutes to arrive. 
Here in Vegas, you can call @ 8:AM to get to the bank and they might never show up at all that day. 
I've spoken to dispatchers at three different cab companies here in town and I know it's true. 
So, let these asshole riders wait for a cab for an hour, or two, or six. 
I realize that it sounds stupid, but I really can't understand how entitled these fools are... not only on arrival times, but also treating another persons' property (the driver's car) with such disregard by leaving shit all over the inside and destroying it purposely. 
Call me an idiot, but I've learned a shitload from this site and am so glad that Uber was kicked in Nevada a few days before I scheduled myself to start driving because I never would have learned how these pax really are and what their thought processes are... or lack thereof.

I only call a cab about twice a year, and yes... when Uber starts here, I'll be calling... or tapping as it were. 
I already have the rider's app installed. 
But you can be sure of one thing... and that is when I do ride, just as I do in a regular cab, I won't be smoking, drinking, or leaving shit in the car or stealing charging cables or demanding water, mints, or crackers and caviar. lol. 
And I will be tipping and will be giving high star ratings (Gotta be 5 because I don't want to be responsible for some guy getting kicked off the road with a 4) even if the driver clearly doesn't know what he's doing because now I know what you guys are putting up with.

Not only that, but I want to give the cab companies here in Vegas my own personalized kick in the nutz by not using them.


----------



## DriverJ

Uber-Doober said:


> Both have one really BIG thing going for them, and that's promptness.
> Just from this site I'm astonished that riders can actually low star a driver because it took him 15 minutes to arrive.
> Here in Vegas, you can call @ 8:AM to get to the bank and they might never show up at all that day.
> I've spoken to dispatchers at three different cab companies here in town and I know it's true.
> So, let these asshole riders wait for a cab for an hour, or two, or six.
> I realize that it sounds stupid, but I really can't understand how entitled these fools are... not only on arrival times, but also treating another persons' property (the driver's car) with such disregard by leaving shit all over the inside and destroying it purposely.
> Call me an idiot, but I've learned a shitload from this site and am so glad that Uber was kicked in Nevada a few days before I scheduled myself to start driving because I never would have learned how these pax really are and what their thought processes are... or lack thereof.
> 
> I only call a cab about twice a year, and yes... when Uber starts here, I'll be calling... or tapping as it were.
> I already have the rider's app installed.
> But you can be sure of one thing... and that is when I do ride, just as I do in a regular cab, I won't be smoking, drinking, or leaving shit in the car or stealing charging cables or demanding water, mints, or crackers and caviar. lol.
> And I will be tipping and will be giving high star ratings (Gotta be 5 because I don't want to be responsible for some guy getting kicked off the road with a 4) even if the driver clearly doesn't know what he's doing because now I know what you guys are putting up with.
> 
> Not only that, but I want to give the cab companies here in Vegas my own personalized kick in the nutz by not using them.


Great post, and yes, the riders, many at least really don't realize how good they have it with Uber and/or Lyft. Most of the cab service here is a joke too. They regularly ignore people calling for a ride. I don't understand how you can do business that way. I couldn't do people that way.

I have had the Uber rider app. installed on my phone for probably close to a year, but have yet to use it. Like you, I too will treat the driver's car like my own, and give a generous tip. I'm a good tipper, anyway. I'll probably continue to avoid using Uber until I'm pretty much forced to however. I hate knowing Kalanick will be making even one dollar off of me.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

chi1cabby said:


> Uber is blowing away it's massive, yet rapidly depleting, *Venture Capital *war chest.


You might remember when Hail-O blew into Chicago throwing around all that money. From what I understand, though, Hail-O actually _did_ get something for its money in Chicago. The Hail-O/Uber Taxi war up there made regular taxi riders out of the locals, there, something that previously only Washington could boast.

Hail-O came here and did the same thing: threw around money everywhere, not a little bit of which GF and I both received. They were not as successful, here; they were always a poor second to Uber Taxi. They tried expanding even to the suburbs here, something that Uber Taxi has not done. My Taxi did go to the suburbs, but not in the way that Hail-O did. It accepted requests anywhere in the Washington Metropolitan Area, but the application took no regard to the jurisdiction of licensure of the taxi that it sent. The Interstate Compact and Reciprocal Agreement of 1947 allows taxis from one jurisdiction to pick up in others as long as the trip returns to the jursidiction of licensure. One Maryland suburb does not play, but all of the Virginia suburbs do. I received a number of My Taxi trips in Virginia, most of which did return to the District of Columbia, but I did get a few Virginia to Virginia. That was illegal, but I was not going to put out the passenger. All of them came out of private houses, so I figured that I would not get caught.

As you are no doubt aware, Hail-O pulled out of North America altogether, citing the "big spend necessary to compete", as their farewell e-Mail told me. From what I understand, it was quite successful in Toronto, Boston and Chicago as well as moderately successful in New York. The Toronto office employees were trying to negotiate with Hail-O to keep the Toronto office open at their expense. Supposedly they had financial backing, but it did not work out.



riChElwAy said:


> driver guarantees, just how many $$hundreds$$ and $$hundreds$$ of $$millions$$ was blown on that horseshit


As it is so difficult to meet the conditions of Uber's guarantees, I wonder how much it actually did pay out to drivers.



observer said:


> It's an easy fix, raise the fares by a dime and drivers will rationalize they are making money.


.......at least the rookies will................



Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Makes perfect sense. Their driver turnover is too high, so they start deactivating people who want to drive.


"Uber" and "logic" are mutually destructive terms.



Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Uber really was a great idea. Too bad the idiots at the helm are driving it straight into the ground.


There were other similar applications in the past. None of them ever got anywhere. You have heard, perhaps, of Navicab? They tried to get going in several cities, one of which was here. They tried the Taxi Magic/Curb thing in working with cab companies. Navicab never could get too many users, so it folded.



riChElwAy said:


> Harry Campbell (TheRideshareGuy) is making a killing doing this of course he is 100% positive in his attitude toward Uber/Lyft as long as he gets people to sign on and use his referral code he makes bank


I wonder if he was the guy who spammed my inbox on this forum shortly after I signed on here.



Uber-Doober said:


> Both have one really BIG thing going for them, and that's promptness.
> 
> I realize that it sounds stupid, but I really can't understand how entitled these fools are... not only on arrival times, but also treating another persons' property (the driver's car) with such disregard by leaving shit all over the inside and destroying it purposely.


........either "promptness" or the user can see where the vehicles are even before he sends in his summons. This allows him to make his own decision on if or when he will get a ride. Further, he see where the vehicle is that accepts his summons so that he can make his own decision on when he will get his ride. If the user sees that he will not get a ride due to lack of availability, he can make other arrangements. Funny, an application can get away with telling a prospective customer that there is no ride near him, but if a cab company does it, the busybody do-gooders sue it.

One of the questions that I used to hate when I would pick up the telephone when on the microphone (usually you do not get the dispatcher when you call a cab, you get an order-taker; we call them "operators" here) was "how soon?" "how long?" or similar. As we had a Voluntary Bid System here, on voice, it was a legitimate question to which I really did not know the answer. We would give the operators a canned answer, that was usually close if not correct, but it was incorrect enough times that it was annoying to the customer.

The true advantage to the application is that the customer can see how close available vehicles are and make a decision right there to summon, or not. One thing that most applications will not do is hang a request out there and see if someone will go get it. Most applications will tell the customer that there is nothing available for him. My Taxi is the only one of which I am aware that will hang a request out there. The advantage of voice was that you could hang an order out there and see if someone "saluted". It allowed a dispatcher sometimes to "spot" (give away the destination) the good calls so that someone would chase them. Failing that, the dispatcher could turn to his "cover guys" and send one chasing. These "cover guys" knew that if I gave them a job, go get it and do not ask stupid questions.

You metioned that you did drive livery. Do livery passengers in Las Vegas not trash cars? Cab passengers in Washington do, but usually it is a cup, bottle, gum wrapper or a few crumbs. It does make me angry when they do it, which is why I keep posting that Uber should send its users an e-Mail: Uber, everyone's private_ driver_*, not* everyone's private trash can. Still, the trashing of cabs here (at least not mine) is not the half of what I read here from the UberX-ers.


----------



## riChElwAy

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Nope... I wouldn't refer either.
> I don't wanna get machine-gunned in my driveway.
> Hey, after all.... this is Vegas.
> 
> "Don't forget the Canoles".


Lo.. L!!!


----------



## riChElwAy

Uber-Doober said:


> Both have one really BIG thing going for them, and that's promptness.
> Just from this site I'm astonished that riders can actually low star a driver because it took him 15 minutes to arrive.
> Here in Vegas, you can call @ 8:AM to get to the bank and they might never show up at all that day.
> I've spoken to dispatchers at three different cab companies here in town and I know it's true.
> So, let these asshole riders wait for a cab for an hour, or two, or six.
> I realize that it sounds stupid, but I really can't understand how entitled these fools are... not only on arrival times, but also treating another persons' property (the driver's car) with such disregard by leaving shit all over the inside and destroying it purposely.
> Call me an idiot, but I've learned a shitload from this site and am so glad that Uber was kicked in Nevada a few days before I scheduled myself to start driving because I never would have learned how these pax really are and what their thought processes are... or lack thereof.
> 
> I only call a cab about twice a year, and yes... when Uber starts here, I'll be calling... or tapping as it were.
> I already have the rider's app installed.
> But you can be sure of one thing... and that is when I do ride, just as I do in a regular cab, I won't be smoking, drinking, or leaving shit in the car or stealing charging cables or demanding water, mints, or crackers and caviar. lol.
> And I will be tipping and will be giving high star ratings (Gotta be 5 because I don't want to be responsible for some guy getting kicked off the road with a 4) even if the driver clearly doesn't know what he's doing because now I know what you guys are putting up with.
> 
> Not only that, but I want to give the cab companies here in Vegas my own personalized kick in the nutz by not using them.


<<but also treating another persons' property (the driver's car) with such disregard by leaving shit all over the inside and destroying it purposely. >>
when people take the bus, it's a rather coarse experience and the riders' behavior goes along with it, same thing when people take a taxi it can be a coarse, rough experience.. now it looks like taking an UberX is the same thing as taking a taxi but at bus rates


----------



## Another Uber Driver

riChElwAy said:


> now it looks like taking an Uber is the same thing as taking a taxi but at bus rates


This _*must*_ be one of the _better_ descriptions of UberX that I have ever had the privilege to read. ....................if I might suggest a _very minor_ editorial change: replace "Uber" with "UberX"...............................................

Other than that, *BUH-RAH-VOE!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## chi1cabby

DriverJ riChElwAy you and your endless off topic posts! Thanx for trolling my thread to the graveyard!


----------



## riChElwAy

chi1cabby said:


> DriverJ riChElwAy you and your endless off topic posts! Thanx for trolling my thread to the graveyard!


that's the nature of conversation.. TANGENTS!!!


----------



## Another Uber Driver

The topic is still up there under "Most Replied News".


----------



## DriverJ

chi1cabby said:


> DriverJ riChElwAy you and your endless off topic posts! Thanx for trolling my thread to the graveyard!


No problem.


----------



## chi1cabby

DriverJ said:


> No problem.


Either you delete your off topic posts, or they get reported to the Admin.
Go troll some other useless threads with your "*UBER SUCKS*" posts that add *NOTHING Of SUBSTANCE* and stay off my threads.


----------



## Old Man in a Hat

Let's not kid ourselves. Uber does have an extremely high turnover rate but it doesn't matter if "there's a sucker born every minute". As long as the supply of newbies exceeds the rate of drivers who leave, Uber's laffin'. As Uber's monopoly succeeds in displacing the so called taxi monopolies we'll see more passenger complaints about ride shares very similar to the ones we saw before about cabs. In the meantime, Uber buys time until it can tell all drivers to go to hell because the self driving car is commercially feasible for TNCs. There may be a remote possibility that the drivers and the public realize what a scam this is, but I doubt it.


----------



## riChElwAy

Another Uber Driver said:


> This _*must*_ be one of the _better_ descriptions of UberX that I have ever had the privilege to read. ....................if I might suggest a _very minor_ editorial change: replace "Uber" with "UberX"...............................................
> 
> Other than that, *BUH-RAH-VOE!!!!!!!!!!*


done!


----------



## prk

Ther you go again chi cabby, MY THREAD, MY POSTS....MY FORUM. Newsflash, you're not god, youre a taxi driver.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

observer said:


> It's an easy fix, raise the fares by a dime and drivers will rationalize they are making money.


POST # 10/observer: Too bad that they
seem to be "Doing
Just...and ONLY JUST that." Example:
OC rocketing up TEN WHOLE CENTAVOS
to a "Still Poverty" $1.10/mile. Way to
"CORRECT" Mi$take$ Jefe Borrico!

Bison LOVES Creative Invective!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

haji said:


> By increasing rates they can attract professional drivers who stay with company instead of armature drivers who quit after few months.


POST # 11/haji: "Armature" Drivers.....?
Possibly You
Meant "Immature" ? DUNNO, SIR!


----------



## Another Uber Driver

riChElwAy said:


> done!






Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 11/haji: "Armature" Drivers.....? Possibly You Meant "Immature" ?


Amateur.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Old Man in a Hat said:


> Let's not kid ourselves. Uber does have an extremely high turnover rate but it doesn't matter if "there's a sucker born every minute". As long as the supply of newbies exceeds the rate of drivers who leave, Uber's laffin'. As Uber's monopoly succeeds in displacing the so called taxi monopolies we'll see more passenger complaints about ride shares very similar to the ones we saw before about cabs. In the meantime, Uber buys time until it can tell all drivers to go to hell because the self driving car is commercially feasible for TNCs. There may be a remote possibility that the drivers and the public realize what a scam this is, but I doubt it.


POST # 46/Old Man in a Hat: Welcome
to UPNF. It is only
due to Your "Spud" Status that I'll let
You off with a Stern Warning for Your
"COULD NOT BE MORE WRONG" musing
about Drivers. READ MORE & LEARN-B-4
tryin' to "Sound Profound".

Bison SCHOOLIN' the "Spuds".


----------



## Lack9133

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's my point: drivers will go where the money is. That won't work for Lyft as they don't have enough riders. But if uber raised the rates pax would be forced to pay them or wait for that one loyal lyft driver 5 miles away.


You're spot on, it's why taxi rates are regulated. Eventually this supply and demand game of drivers going where the money is leads to nothing but high prices for the consumer. Company A raises it's rates and while it loses a few passengers, it gains many drivers. More drivers equals higher response time and in turn the passengers come back and pay the extra $.50/mile in order to save 20 minutes on the curb. Company B in order to keep drivers ends up raising their rates as well and it becomes an ongoing cycle of rising rates.

As more ride-share companies enter the market, you will see surcharging go through the roof as drivers turn off the low cost apps only to service those with surcharging in effect forcing competing companies to raise their rates to get drivers to pick up fares.

Competition in the on demand industry only lowers lease/percentage rates for the drivers, it will never lower rates for the traveling public.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie

Uber is dong it all wrong. People will PAY for this service!! Uber logic is that they have to charge pennies for this service. Which is not true at all. People are tired of cabs and car service that are not reliable. In my area at least ( NNJ tri-state area).

Also, this non-tipping thing is stupid. Have an option like Lyft.


----------



## daniel mondello

I never referred anybody. **** that.


----------



## LA Cabbie

Passengers are certainly comfortable with paying taxi or slightly above taxi rates for a nice ride and good service.

The issue at hand is that uber is up to something far more grand than just being a convenient and prompt taxi service...


----------



## Optimus Uber

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Survey* had pointed to a High Driver Churn Rate. ~45% of Drivers who started between Jan & Jun 2013 had quit driving altogether within a year by Jun 2014.
> View attachment 10210
> 
> 
> Since then Uber has enacted massive *Rate Cuts *in Aug 2014 & in Jan 2015. Uber has managed to overcome the High Driver Churn Rate resulting from to Low Rates and, skew the Supply & Demand by continuing to sign-up New Drivers by its misleading CL Ads, Radio Ads, Free Gas offers by Uber Sign Spinners at gas stations, New Driver Sign-up Bonuses etc. This partly where Uber is blowing away it's massive, yet rapidly depleting, *Venture Capital *war chest.
> View attachment 10211
> 
> View attachment 10212


chi1cabby you were out here in Santa Monica taking pictures and you didn't stop by for drinks?? WTF??


----------



## chi1cabby

Optimus Uber said:


> chi1cabby you were out here in Santa Monica taking pictures and you didn't stop by for drinks?? WTF??


Those pics were courtesy of my LA forum homies, you know that!
And if I ever plan on visiting LA you'd know it, cause I'd be crashing on your couch.


----------



## riChElwAy

prk said:


> Ther you go again chi cabby, MY THREAD, MY POSTS....MY FORUM. Newsflash, you're not god, youre a taxi driver.


i think the chiCabby just wants some meaningful dialogue going, no time for the nonsense


----------



## hangarcat

observer said:


> It's an easy fix, raise the fares by a dime and drivers will rationalize they are making money.


Try $5.00 first mile, $2.75 each subsequent mile.


----------



## mizzrock

Old Man in a Hat said:


> Uber buys time until it can tell all drivers to go to hell because the self driving car is commercially feasible for TNCs. There may be a remote possibility that the drivers and the public realize what a scam this is, but I doubt it.


What I've been saying! This is a scam from the beginning and might as well get while the getting is good. Hopefully pursuing other options in the meantime


----------



## Fat Jack

Uber-Doober said:


> Not only that, but I want to give the cab companies here in Vegas my own personalized kick in the nutz by not using them.


I think the cab cartel in Las Vegas should be prosecuted under RICO. I hate these guys and how they've treated drivers and the public over the years. Before I really knew anything about uber I was hoping they'd put the cab cartel out of business.

But after learning about uber from this site I'm not sure who is worse. The cab cartel might be the good guys.


----------



## observer

hangarcat said:


> Try $5.00 first mile, $2.75 each subsequent mile.


Take your right hand....

Raise it to cheek level......

Slap yourself,

You are dreaming wide awake. 

I was being truthfully sarcastic, most new drivers would think they were getting a raise, even at 10 cents.


----------



## riChElwAy

observer said:


> Take your right hand....
> 
> Raise it to cheek level......
> 
> Slap yourself,
> 
> You are dreaming wide awake.
> 
> I was being truthfully sarcastic, most new drivers would think they were getting a raise, even at 10 cents.


when uberX first started it was indeed slightly more expensive than a taxi


----------



## observer

riChElwAy said:


> when uberX first started it was indeed slightly more expensive than a taxi


Yupp and it would be great if things went back to those rates, but realistically, they never will.


----------



## dandy driver

[QUODTE="ubershiza, post: 372994, member: 8087"]Sheesh... Who let the cat out of the bag. Those are corporate secrets.
.[/QUOTE]Do you mean to tell me after are cars are damaged by hit and run uninsured & undocumented drivers we are not allowed to work as Uber-Ride-aWreck drivers?


----------



## rocksteady

Old Man in a Hat said:


> Let's not kid ourselves. Uber does have an extremely high turnover rate but it doesn't matter if "there's a sucker born every minute". As long as the supply of newbies exceeds the rate of drivers who leave, Uber's laffin'. As Uber's monopoly succeeds in displacing the so called taxi monopolies we'll see more passenger complaints about ride shares very similar to the ones we saw before about cabs. In the meantime, Uber buys time until it can tell all drivers to go to hell because the self driving car is commercially feasible for TNCs. There may be a remote possibility that the drivers and the public realize what a scam this is, but I doubt it.


I think you hit the nail on the head. Retention doesn't matter with a steady supply of desperate and/or uninformed people. Thats also why Uber doesn't take any of its drivers concerns or suggestions seriously.


----------



## dutch369

rocksteady said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head. Retention doesn't matter with a steady supply of desperate and/or uninformed people. Thats also why Uber doesn't take any of its drivers concerns or suggestions seriously.


Please explain desperate or uninformed people? Last check there's over 50% part time drivers. Nothing wrong in going out the earn a little side money.


----------



## rocksteady

dutch369 said:


> Please explain desperate or uninformed people? Last check there's over 50% part time drivers. Nothing wrong in going out the earn a little side money.


Desperate-people need work because people need money and options are limited. Uninformed-those who don't know any better and believe Uber's marketing hype about potential earnings ("earn a $1,000 a week") who then drive for a short while and quickly find out the hype was bullshit, decide it's not worth it and quit (i.e. high turn-over). I wasn't criticizing people who want/need money and decide to try Uber full or part time. I'm a part-time driver. So what's your point about 50% part-time drivers? That has nothing to do with what I wrote. Some people do need part-time jobs to make ends meet. No matter the reason, turn-over is still high. I have no clue how you misinterpreted a very basic point that I was agreeing Uber has high turn-over and they don't care because there are plenty of people who want or need work into me criticizing people who want to drive... for whatever reason--part-time whatever... I mentioned none of that.


----------



## KeJorn

Maybe we should join up with Sylvester Stallone, Jason Statham, and Terry Crews...
*The Expendables 4 - Uber Insurgency*


----------



## Ubercat12

chi1cabby said:


> The *Ongoing Forum Poll *points to a *High Uber Driver Churn Rate
> View attachment 10209
> *
> *Cesar Fernandez* from Uber Policy now *Admits* that there indeed is *A Uber Driver Retention Problem
> View attachment 10207
> 
> 
> *


You wonder how stupid this ****ers really are, your hi turnover number is because your prices suck and nobody wants to drive for you idiots.fake surge low price, why NY is ,$2.30/mile and other parts of world like Orlando is .75c with fake surges?????


----------



## MoneyUber4

You can support the strike on Oct 16 to Oct 18 by *Ordering rides and cancelling before the 5 mins grace period.*

We need to call the attention of all new drivers.


----------



## ATL2SD

dutch369 said:


> Please explain desperate or uninformed people? Last check there's over 50% part time drivers. Nothing wrong in going out the earn a little side money.




Problem is, after a little math is done, a lot of people aren't earning very much.


----------



## stuber

riChElwAy said:


> <<but also treating another persons' property (the driver's car) with such disregard by leaving shit all over the inside and destroying it purposely. >>
> when people take the bus, it's a rather coarse experience and the riders' behavior goes along with it, same thing when people take a taxi it can be a coarse, rough experience.. now it looks like taking an UberX is the same thing as taking a taxi but at bus rates


UBER passengers treat your car in exactly the same way they treat their own car.


----------



## DriverX

DriverJ said:


> Great post, and yes, the riders, many at least really don't realize how good they have it with Uber and/or Lyft. Most of the cab service here is a joke too. They regularly ignore people calling for a ride. I don't understand how you can do business that way. I couldn't do people that way.
> 
> I have had the Uber rider app. installed on my phone for probably close to a year, but have yet to use it. Like you, I too will treat the driver's car like my own, and give a generous tip. I'm a good tipper, anyway. I'll probably continue to avoid using Uber until I'm pretty much forced to however. I hate knowing Kalanick will be making even one dollar off of me.


THe cabs probably avoid short trips between casinos just like we do the short trips between bars. THere's no money no tips and too much risk.

When uber raises the rate for the first 5 miles to $3 per mile it begins to make financial sense to pick these pax up. Cabs can do it at their rate BUT they probably don't really need to in VEGAS because the airport is prolly where the big bucks are.


----------



## DriverX

LA Cabbie said:


> Passengers are certainly comfortable with paying taxi or slightly above taxi rates for a nice ride and good service.
> 
> The issue at hand is that uber is up to something far more grand than just being a convenient and prompt taxi service...


Gimme a break UBER is not doing anything "GRAND" they are simply undercutting or what is now called "disrupting" the cab industry. It's the typical race to the bottom that all these VC chasing "tech" companies thrive on. Basically they grab market share by undercutting and then lure in more and more VC money because "WOW with a market base that big what could go wrong?" Well things do go wrong when lawsuits are filed standards are lowered on recruiting meat for the grinder and they can't meet the demand of all the clients they stole. Bad press and customer service issues create loss of business and the whole ponzi scheme falls apart. But Travis and the early investors have all gotten out out after the initial IPO leaving it up to the new board of directors to fix. Text book tech startup non sense, it's amazing the investors keep falling for it.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk

ubershiza said:


> Aren't uber sign spinners employees?


10-99 indie contractors of course and no tip!


----------



## DriverX

Sign spinning is punishment for ACRO.


----------

